# AHK Jar Identify



## MM43 (May 24, 2022)

After my mother's death at the age of 96, I was going through her attic and found a box of Mason type jars.  Found this AHK jar with a metal handle.  The AHK logo has a line around it.  Below it on left is a sideways 3.   Below that is 713.  Jar is 9 inches tall.  The handle ends go into the glass but not through it.  I suspect this jar contained a product but am not sure.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 25, 2022)

Jar probably came with vinegar or apple juice.  Earlier Kerr jar, AHK stands for Alexander H. Kerr.  I'm not sure when Kerr stopped putting his initials on the base, maybe in the 1960's - that's just a guess.


----------



## MM43 (May 25, 2022)

I wonder if the line around the AHK would help date it. I've done some looking but haven't found it yet.


----------



## prevnar (May 25, 2022)

Hi there,
Here is a link that may be helpful. Lockhart: https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/KerrGlass.pdf


----------



## Astokes85 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hey i was thinking of adding this jar to my collection, but I've been searching online, Red Book, groups etc. for some information and cannot find anything.
It seems to be  a capital T with a number 3 on the base and no unmarked, that i see.

Regardless i think i am going to add it, i just would like the history or background. Any help if any is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. (it is the only picture, unfortunately she lives 2 hours away and we had somewhat of a difficult time of me helping her take and send me a picture)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 17, 2022)

Hey i was thinking of adding this jar to my collection, but I've been searching online, Red Book, groups etc. for some information and cannot find anything.


Astokes85 said:


> It seems to be  a capital T with a number 3 on the base and no unmarked, that i see.
> 
> Regardless i think i am going to add it, i just would like the history or background. Any help if any is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. (it is the only picture, unfortunately she lives 2 hours away and we had somewhat of a difficult time of me helping her take and send me a picture)



This should help: https://sha.org/bottle/makersmarks.htm


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 18, 2022)

Spend some time at  https://sha.org/bottle - there's a wealth of information for collectors


----------

